# fast heartbeat at night



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Im taking Maxi wednesday night to get an xray of his chest because every single night he seems to have a very very fast heartbeat when he is sleeping and it is scarying me...I brought him in once for this already and the doctor said he was fine he said he would like to observe him for the day , i didnt want to leave him there all day .........Anyway it seems it is at night and he really shoud be relaxed not tense when he is sleeping
its a very very fast beat can anyone give me some imput
thank you


----------



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

first of all if you not happy with your answer as you seem not ot be my advise?


change vets some are more concerned about making money than the pets healthy it seems 

second i suspect their heartbeat is different than ours and what seems to be faster might be normal

have you checked it if its not the same during the day?

they are NOT like us in the phisichal sense but do get it checked it you are that worried with a second opinion 

and here is the link that maybe be able to help in many ways I think

www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp

oooops not a link but copy paste


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks im taking maxi on wed night and we will see like i said it could be nothing and i dont have a problem spending the money on my furbaby
iI will be happy to hear them say nothing is wrong
I adore this baby and if anything ever happened to him i would be devastated so i rather be safe than sorry


----------



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

still I would see another vet whose priority would be the your baby and nothing else


it might end up being nothing all the same


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

im not understanding the replies
my vet is giving maxi tests on wed so i dont know what a 2nd opinion would do i need to get a first one first


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Mar 21, 2004)

Maybe your baby is just experiencing some REM sleep? Is the pup twitching too? Are the eyes moving under the eyelids? Mine sometimes look like they are chasing in their sleep.

I hope the best for your baby. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my vet told me that sprite has a faster heartbeat than normal. but that i shouldnt worry about it. that its a "just to know" fact so if a vet tells me that sprite needs meds or something---that she shouldnt need it. something like that.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Well the x-rays came back fine but he is still have the excessive heart rate at night while he is sleeping and he acts like he can't get a good breath like he makes these yawning faces i called the doctor this morning and they are setting up an eco cardiagrapham for Maxi , i mean he does this only at night and it is very upsetting to me i feel like he is uncomfortable
so i will do this if only for peace of mind


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

The Vet called they set up with the cardiologist for next thursday to do a sonogram on Maxi's heart , i need to know why his heart races at night and my hopes are that they will say im crazy and he is fine .........If anyhing ever happened to my furbaby i would be devastated so better safe than sorry


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks so much i hope he has nothing wrong with him


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Hope Maxi is fine and everything is okay!! Will be thinking of you both!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks ALL
The last 2 nights he has been fine im starting to wonder if i run him to much on the weekends well after friday i am off until june 8th so i will have a better take on how he acts with constant activity


----------



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

how is max? have you had the results back yet?

sometimes I think benji is having a heart attack







at night as he even barks in his sleep twists and eyes roll I just let him be he is having either a nightmare or dream either way he is fine all the same for that so try not to worry too much they are tough litlle things h34r:


----------

